# problem with clogging in the deck - GT5000



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

I seem to have a problem with build up and clogging in my GT 5000. Not sure why.

I run the throttle full bore but vary the speed I am travelling depending on the terrain and thickness of the grass.

For example tonight the grass was probably 10" or so in height so I had the mower deck at full height but the mower conked out several times while mowing.

I've already had the belt replaced once because I burned it up as I got stuck on a high spot.

I had a little smoke from the belt tonight too.

I'm worried that my GT 5000 isn't big enough.

Is there something different I should do?

Will different blades do better?

I have had the blades sharpened.

Its really a pain to take the deck off after each mowing to clean it thuroughly.

Thx


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm hardly an authority of lawn tractors, but I think 10" is a workout for anyone's mower. I would take smaller "bites" maybe 1/2 the width of the mower deck. It ill be much less constriction on the blades, allow the discharge to clump up less and be much easier on the belts. Once you have it down to about the 6" level the mower should handle it easily.

I've heard (but not used) Gator blades work well...when you have the grass height at a manageable level. I have a neighbor who had his deck underside cleaned and sprayed with Rhino truck bed liner. He said that it didn't really help with clippings sticking to the underside, but it was much easier to clean with a garden hose, plus the "Feel Good" factor about rust proofing the deck bottom.

Mark


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Thx.

I was mowing about 1/2 width or so.

I also had the deck at is highest height.

Hadn't thought about having the bottom sprayed. Wonder what it would cost.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think Mark gave you some great advice. It has been my experiency as well that most mower are designed to clip the top inch or two of grass. 10 inch tall grass will simply overwhelm the mower and it will clog and clump up. The Gator blade do cut a little better but what I found helped a good bit was using a "high lift blade" that creates much more suction and hence discharges the grass clippings with much more power and spreads them out better or in your case pushes them into a bagger better. As far as keeping the under deck clean; I have read what Mark suggested works and other spray graphite to stop the grass from sticking and ease cleaning. I have never tried either.


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

I cleaned my deck again. As I was cleaning it I notice quite a bit of rust and chipped paint/coating. Odd considering I just bought it.

Here's my plan. I cleaned the deck as best I could with a wire brush. I am going to paint it with rustoleum (sp?). 

Then at my local Ace store I bought something called "Ez-Slide RB-9512 dry film lubricant - Graphite Based Coating". It specifically mentions under mower decks as a use. 

The description says its a graphite alkyd based paint.

So I'm going to try this and see if it helps. I'm also going to look for better mower blades.


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

My first round of cutting went well overall. I had very little build up and it actually seemed to cut the grass into smaller clippings.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks....I'm glad you came back and let us know how it worked! Now I have new information and a product to pass along to my (nosey) neighbors .

I have seen how fast a deck can rust when the clippings adhere and retain moisture....usually starts (for me) with the underside being buck-shot with gravel.

Your original post prompted me to shoot my "FrankenSnapper" mower deck underside with automotive rubberized undercoating. I have yet to try it out though......

Mark


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

GT5000 should be tough enough to handle it. I do notice the abundance of clippings too around the deck, it seems to be a constant job of keeping up with it. I have a transmission drive pulley problems again with mine. Seems like an idler pulley is really loose and it wont go in drive....I guess another $200+ call to Sears is in order.

How nice


----------

